
Why does putting a dot after the URL remove login information? - hadrien01
https://superuser.com/questions/1467958/why-does-putting-a-dot-after-the-url-remove-login-information
======
parliament32
>Adding the dot to the end of the domain name makes it an absolute fully-
qualified domain name instead of just a regular fully-qualified domain name,
and most browsers treat absolute domain names as being a different domain from
the equivalent regular domain name (I'm not sure why they do this though).

This is because it technically could be a different site. The computer's local
domain is used first.

Pretend you have a company intranet, with the TLD of "company.". You can
access [http://intranet.payroll.company](http://intranet.payroll.company).
Because your computer is set up with "domain: company", you can just put
"[http://intranet.payroll"](http://intranet.payroll") into your web browser
and it'll navigate to
"[http://intranet.payroll.company"](http://intranet.payroll.company") just
fine.

Now some new fancy TLDs come out, and someone registers ".payroll". You type
"[http://intranet.payroll"](http://intranet.payroll") into your browser -- did
you mean "intranet.payroll." or "intranet.payroll.company."? That's a
subjective decision made by your web browser... but if you include the latter
"." at the end of the domain, you're telling the browser "this is an absolute
domain, do not auto-append my local domain or search domain or anything else".

